# JBL 3722 or 3252?



## ac2

Trying to decide between these two as LCR's in my theater room. 16x 30x9

Appreciate any advice....thanks!


----------



## AudiocRaver

ac2 said:


> Trying to decide between these two as LCR's in my theater room. 16x 30x9
> 
> Appreciate any advice....thanks!


I have no direct experience with either. Based on specs, not knowing your limitations or conditions, the 3722 looks more interesting, except for the monstrous size and weight. 

higher max SPL
lower crossover freq, slightly further away from ear's most sensitive frequencies
wider horn, appears might be designed for better dispersion

My 2¢ worth.

I have a lot of respect for JBL's pro products, not always the most refined sounding, but built to last forever and give consistent performance. Either way, I would plan on thorough room treatment and DSP to tame frequency response. Also consider bi-amping.


----------



## ac2

Hi, yes I purchased the 3722N already...should be here in a week or so...I just figured they were better and the 3252 more of an entry level...I'm sure I'll be very pleased either way but feel I made the best choice.

I feel the horns will "push" through the screen better and the boxes look sturdier. My room is going to be made to accommodate the speakers and my big screen...hopefully it all works out!


----------



## AudiocRaver

Great! Do you have a construction thread going somewhere? Love to see how it all comes together.

Also, be sure to follow up & let us know how the JBLs sound.


----------



## ac2

Hi, no, no build thread...sorry no time for that.


----------



## ac2

Will be glad to post on the sound though....


----------



## ac2

Its been a while but just wanted to update....This speaker is one great sounding powerful speaker. Sounds equally great with music and video. Soundstage is large I highly recommend the 3722!! :T


----------

